# 10,000 posts and going strong



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Here we go guys. 4 more posts and we have a 10,000 winner.

Way to go youngdon, you da man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you sir...in advance of coarse !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OK 3 more....lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Don, quite an achievement.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow Don, That's a whole lot of knowledge and advice..... Or B.S., not really sure which yet!	J/k Great job Don. Thanks for all the help and laughs


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Geez Don ! I stay off for a little while and you have like 300 posts in a day ? LOL You are one of the nicest and most knowledgable people I've ever known. Thanks for all your advice and wisdom here !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Matt...Thank you buddy !

Mick .....it's all BS man. I've said before ....i don't even know what a coyote looks like except for Wile E....I don't own any firearms and only make sets at my computer and calling is something you do on a phone. I only stumbled upon this forum trying to find out more about the creepy guy down the street.

Bones my friend, it is a pleasure to know you, I feel as though you are who you are and no one else . no pretenses and no BS (although some have suggested you are really cousin Mose) I seek out your posts as you are not only full of knowledge but funny as hell.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

All 9's.... Any bets on how long before his next post?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

You Da Man Don!! Some of us have to work for a living LOL! I see someone Sneaking up on your backside though you betta watch out!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Richard.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go man! A few more and you'll have caught up with me!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Didn't see this post But should have known one of those sharp other guys would have put something up HA!! Irreplaceable, anchor,cornerstone,da Man, da Guide, da Counselor, da Physiologist, da Comedian and da Good Buddy.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW, how much did he pay ya for all those compliments???


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Matt...Thank you
> 
> Mick .....it's all BS man. I've said before ....i don't even know what a coyote looks like except for Wile E....I don't own any firearms and only make sets at my computer and calling is something you do on a phone. I only stumbled upon this forum trying to find out more about the creepy guy down the street.
> 
> Bones my friend, it is a pleasure to know you, I feel as though you are who you are and no one else . no pretenses and no BS (although some have suggested you are really cousin Mose) I seek out your posts as you are not only full of knowledge but funny as hell.


 Thanks buddy I appreciate the kind words and the check's in the mail....LOL BTW, stay away from weird Eddy down the street !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> Didn't see this post But should have known one of those sharp other guys would have put something up HA!! Irreplaceable, anchor,cornerstone,da Man, da Guide, da Counselor, da Physiologist, da Comedian and da Good Buddy.


Thank you sir, You can write my resume. I appreciate your friendship Rick and look forward to another hunt together.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> LOL The wizard controls all of Oz and post counts apparently


Dang.... ok fine. I changed it back.







It sure looked a lot better with that extra 1 at the beginning though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You can put a 2 there if you want, it won't slow me down or speed me up.....or how about just FO SHIZZ !!


----------

